# Hair cut



## gb155 (14 Jan 2012)

No, not the wrong forum

Just felt the benefit of weight loss, I thought I'd share it as a bit of inspiration 

Last time I was at this hairdressers I was 34 stone

Just been back today , they had zero idea who I was, had a bit of fun with them before telling them that I , was me!

Then I had the floor to pretty much inspire them and ended up chatting away before I knew it was I throwing all sorts of sound bites out

Didn't get my hair cut for free tho


----------



## potsy (14 Jan 2012)

That mullet you used to have weighed more than I though Gaz 
That reminds me, time for my monthly scalping


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jan 2012)

This thread is useless without a photo
I haven't had my hair cut by a hairdresser in years,
normally I wash it tie it in a pony tail and trim the ends job done


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jan 2012)

No. 2


----------



## gb155 (14 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> That mullet you used to have weighed more than I though Gaz
> That reminds me, time for my monthly scalping




Lol

Oh the shame of that cut !!!!


----------



## gb155 (14 Jan 2012)

Dayvo said:


> No. 2




I don't need the toilet no, but thanks for asking


----------



## chillyuk (14 Jan 2012)

Dayvo said:


> No. 2


 
Blummin hippies.

Number 0.


----------



## potsy (14 Jan 2012)

chillyuk said:


> Blummin hippies.
> 
> Number 0.


I have been going for the mid-length No1 recently 
It is currently a very messy too long due to my clippers packing up, these have been replaced today so it will be a No2 tonight as it's officially winter now, need the extra warmth


----------



## Rob500 (14 Jan 2012)

Mine has currently grew to about a no. 3.
Starting to feel like a heavy metaler.


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Jan 2012)

Currently trying to decide between once again using my own clippers and giving myself a No 2, (after all as potsy rightly pointed out it is winter now), or going to the barbers for a more styled cut.
The problems are,
1) I'll have no change left from a tenner after visiting the barbers.
2) I hate going to the barber.
3) I'll still get helmet hair unless I have a No 2 or less.
Clippers please!


----------



## screenman (15 Jan 2012)

Takes longer to find mine than cut it, No1 and polish to a nice shine.


----------



## col (15 Jan 2012)

Wow well done on the weight loss. I do my own with clippers, not been to a barbers for ooo I cant remember.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Jan 2012)

I do my own as well, #5 on top and #3 back and sides. I've only done it the wrong way round once. Luckily I have a lot of hats.


----------



## col (15 Jan 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I do my own as well, #5 on top and #3 back and sides. I've only done it the wrong way round once. Luckily I have a lot of hats.


 I dont dare do different lengths, would probably make a right mess


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Jan 2012)

Decision made, clippers employed, hair now at No.1 
Skull cap ready and waiting for its first outing of the year in the morning


----------



## coffeejo (15 Jan 2012)

col said:


> I dont dare do different lengths, would probably make a right mess


I can't see the back. It *feels* neat and tidy.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (15 Jan 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Currently trying to decide between once again using my own clippers and giving myself a No 2, (after all as potsy rightly pointed out it is winter now),



Don't cut your hair in winter - think of the money you'll save on wooly hats and heating bills with that extra insulation up there!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (15 Jan 2012)

Number 38 here


----------



## Nearly there (16 Jan 2012)

0.5 here proper man cut


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2012)

Jo, you trend setter, might try your forest Gump look myself one day 
Had my summer haircut just in time for the big freeze


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Jan 2012)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Don't cut your hair in winter - think of the money you'll save on wooly hats and heating bills with that extra insulation up there!


It had to be done, I was starting to suffer severe helmet hair


----------



## Beebo (16 Jan 2012)

I know the exact date when I last went to the barbers. 30th July 2004.

It was the day before my wedding so I needed a professional No.1 instead of the usual bodge job.

I must have saved £1,000's on hair cuts :troll:


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2012)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Don't cut your hair in winter - think of the money you'll save on wooly hats and heating bills with that extra insulation up there!


Too right! I'm balding anyway, but I've bought some new clippers and have cut my hair back to a length of 11 mm (what are those numbers everyone is quoting?) and my head has been freezing ever since! I'm wearing a woolly hat indoors a lot of the time now.


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Too right! I'm balding anyway, but I've bought some new clippers and have cut my hair back to a length of 11 mm (what are those numbers everyone is quoting?) and my head has been freezing ever since! I'm wearing a woolly hat indoors a lot of the time now.


11mm??? You long haired lout 
No1=3mm
No2=6mm
No3=9.5mm
No4=13mm

That's on my set, they must vary from make to make.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2012)

Yeahbut that's only 11mm where there is hair, and even where there is hair, it is sparse in places!

My clippers do pretty much a shave with no attachment on, then from 1 mm to about 31 mm in 2 mm steps with different combinations of clipper setting and attachment.


----------



## Alun (16 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> 11mm??? You long haired lout
> No1=3mm
> No2=6mm
> No3=9.5mm
> ...


What's all this metric rubbish? They are eighths of an inch No1 is 1/8", No2 is 1/4 etc, so there !


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2012)

Alun said:


> What's all this metric rubbish? They are eighths of an inch No1 is 1/8", No2 is 1/4 etc, so there !


Ah - that means I gave myself about a 3.5 which fits in with potsy's numbers. I think I'll try 17 mm next time (~5.4).

With so little hair, my face is looking much fatter than before my haircut!


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Ah - that means I gave myself about a 3.5 which fits in with potsy's numbers. I think I'll try 17 mm next time (~5.4).
> 
> With so little hair, my face is looking much fatter than before my haircut!


Time to bring your avatar into the 21st Century?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jan 2012)

No 19 though the postman seems to think I'm at 18 this week.

Now that it's come up, I'm going to give myself a No 3 with a couple of scissor touch ups round the ears, then for the back I'm going to do that looking in 2 mirrors thing where the hand goes in exactly the wrong direction.


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Now that it's come up, I'm going to give myself a No 3 with a couple of scissor touch ups round the ears, then *for the back I'm going to do that looking in 2 mirrors thing where the hand goes in exactly the wrong direction*.


Ah, also known as a 'coffeejo cut'


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Ah, also known as a 'coffeejo cut'


 No, a coffeejo cut is where you *don't* use a second mirror. For precisely the reasons outlined by deptfordmarmoset


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2012)

What I liked about the '3.5' was that It was short enough to just do my whole head the same length which was really easy without using a mirror. I could feel where I'd missed a bit and kept going over it until the clippers weren't cutting anything. 


potsy said:


> Time to bring your avatar into the 21st Century?


Cheeky - 2006/7 was well into the 21st Century!  

A new (similar, but updated) avatar in the summer maybe, but only if/when I'm slim, fit and tanned again. I'm not going to replace a cool(ish?) one with one of me looking half-bald with a pasty chubby white face. (I'm not going to have a hair transplant so I can't do much about the hair loss, but at least I can look athletic again!)


----------



## Ghost Donkey (16 Jan 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Currently trying to decide between once again using my own clippers and giving myself a No 2, (after all as potsy rightly pointed out it is winter now), or going to the barbers for a more styled cut.


 
Didn't realise their was a more stylish haircut than a number 2  Perhaps a 0.25 (four settings without an attachment on my clippers). What you ahve to remember is perms were once stylish and will come back again, just like mullets did. Safety first with the hair gentlemen, safety first.


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Jan 2012)

Ghost Donkey said:


> *What you have to remember is perms were once stylish and will come back again*






NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> A new (similar, but updated) avatar in the summer maybe, but only if/when I'm slim, fit and tanned again. I'm not going to replace a cool(ish?) one with one of me looking half-bald with a pasty chubby white face. (I'm not going to have a hair transplant so I can't do much about the hair loss, but at least I can look athletic again!)


 
I can take one for you if you like?
Grovelling up a hill, with your sun cream on?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> I can take one for you if you like?
> Grovelling up a hill, with your sun cream on?


No potsy - this picture will _definitely not_ be it! 







_Laugh while you can, boy!  _


----------



## moxey (17 Jan 2012)

it's a No.1 for me every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## postman (17 Jan 2012)

There was a little path, a parting many years ago.Then it became a pavement.Finally a motorway with tuffs of grass.Sadly a parting took place last year.A number two blade cut.And how much better it looks.Been down today for a cut so i would look nice for my Passport photo.Vain sod.


----------

